# The BOINC manager needs a small change.



## hat (Oct 5, 2009)

I am talking about this:







I think it would be a lot better to have it set up so it detects the threads you have and gives you a drop down menu that allows you to choose however many threads you want to run. If I had an i7 I might choose 6 threads so I can have one core free... or if I had a tri-core I might choose 2 to leave the 3rd core free..


----------



## hat (Oct 5, 2009)

What, no comments?


----------



## mike047 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have always run 100%, even on my daily driver without issue.

If you have gaming issues, turn off the crunching while you game and back on when you're done.

*CRUNCH/FOLD hard and often*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2009)

hat said:


> I am talking about this:
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/2j5z5nt.png
> 
> I think it would be a lot better to have it set up so it detects the threads you have and gives you a drop down menu that allows you to choose however many threads you want to run. If I had an i7 I might choose 6 threads so I can have one core free... or if I had a tri-core I might choose 2 to leave the 3rd core free..


I agree.  I'd rather it only use 6 of 8 threads rather than 8 threads and throttle them (idle % of time).  I do end up killing WCG quite often because it screws with audio on a lot of games.


----------



## hat (Oct 6, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I have always run 100%, even on my daily driver without issue.
> 
> If you have gaming issues, turn off the crunching while you game and back on when you're done.
> 
> *CRUNCH/FOLD hard and often*



I would rather free up one core than turn it off every time I want to do something. Hell, WCG lags windows media player...


----------



## mike047 (Oct 6, 2009)

hat said:


> I would rather free up one core than turn it off every time I want to do something.* Hell, WCG lags windows media player*...




My media player works fine, must be my antique AMD 180


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 6, 2009)

If I had an HT proc, I would probably like to be able to use 7 threads for crunching and keep 1 free for everything else. However, with my Q9550 I run at 100% on all cores and have to pause if I want to do any work (games? I've forgotten how to play games since I started crunching and folding ).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2009)

hat said:


> I would rather free up one core than turn it off every time I want to do something. Hell, *WCG lags windows media player*...



Really?  I haven't had this issue on the Pentium M, the Q9400, the E6550, or any of the P4/Celerons.  All of them are running XP Pro SP3.  I've had issues with F@H GPU causing lag in applications such as WMP, but only the GPU client and never with WCG.


----------



## Hicks (Oct 6, 2009)

Go into your WCG profile for your particular cruncher that you only want 6 or 8 or whatsever cores & change it.   Under advanced options:
                              Processor usage:


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Go into your WCG profile for your particular cruncher that you only want 6 or 8 or whatsever cores & change it.   Under advanced options:
> Processor usage:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29361&stc=1&d=1254852971



I think that's processors not cores. If you're running an i7 with 4 cores and 4 ht, total of 8 threads.. by setting it to only run 6 processors would not work for threads. Because you're still only using one processor. I could be wrong, as i've not tested it. Easy enough to test though.. just set it to 1 and see if WCG still uses all cores and ht threads.

You can always go into windows Task Manager, and set Processor Affinity for each process.


----------



## Hicks (Oct 6, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I think that's processors not cores. If you're running an i7 with 4 cores and 4 ht, total of 8 threads.. by setting it to only run 6 processors would not work for threads. Because you're still only using one processor. I could be wrong, as i've not tested it. Easy enough to test though.. just set it to 1 and see if WCG still uses all cores and ht threads.
> 
> You can always go into windows Task Manager, and set Processor Affinity for each process.



Well I dont have an I7 yet, but i know from having Movieman on my account before, I had to change it to 8 cores because he had 2 idle when I had it set to 6.  That was on the one DP he added for me.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Well I dont have an I7 yet, but i know from having Movieman on my account before, I had to change it to 8 cores because he had 2 idle when I had it set to 6.  That was on the one DP he added for me.



I don't have an i7 either.. but i hope to have one someday... hehehe That's good to know about your findings.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2009)

Can't you do this in Task Manager by setting an affinity to which core you would like to utilize?

EDIT:

Yes you can! 






It only lasts until the project your crunching reports it though.


----------

